
Consumerism, Conformity, and Uncritical Thinking in America - discrisknbisque
https://dash.harvard.edu/handle/1/8846775
======
discrisknbisque
My wife came across this paper today and we've been glued to it since.
Prescient work that identifies problems we still (even more so) grapple with
today around education and advertising.

